# Questions .. Walnut stump



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

Some of you may remember the walnut tree I harvasted from my yard.
I'm considering having a landscape co come dig up the stump for me. His shop is just down the road. Plus my Nephew works for him so I can get it done I think for a resonable price. Perhaps free.:yes:

Any do's and dont's as far as having it removed? I'm sure He'll use a back hoe. Do the roots of the stump have any grain/value.

I appreciate any comments ... Thanks guys


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

No the small roots are not of much value. You just want the big ball where they all come from. Me milling a walnut rootball.


----------



## EugeneInNC (Aug 18, 2008)

Daren, that is some great looking wood. I bet it would make a fantastic bowl. We don't seem to have walnut trees that big around this part of the country. Thanks for posting the link.
Eugene


----------

